# out of cage today



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka has got a tail now and he knocked out his last clipped feather in his tattered wing... but it gave me some hope! the feather that fell out used to always fall out stunted and deformed.... but it came out NORMAL! his molting problem is starting to clear up!

anyways photos of them


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh Dally how I love your little freckled face and cute button eyes and Tsuka how your creast is so cute and funky I want to stroke it  love you both


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she kinda does have a feckled face, lol


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Dally looks beautiful! So does Tsuka! Has he been having any bullying problems lately?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a little bit but not as bad as before. i just need 3 food bowls in the cage lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww cute look of the size of Tsuka to mango


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got more photos to upload in a minute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

here's more photos, more focused on dally as the others were more on tsuka

ize difference between dally and tsuka








fluffing up to look bigger
























she LOVES scritches
































fluffy 
































enjoying the sun








whats out the window? (i know its hard to see, but there IS a screen there lol)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute and fluffy  nice one of them together


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they do like eachother  but dallys my little suck lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is one good looking fluffy cuddly tiel


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

all she ever wants is cuddles lol. its nice though


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

send her this way


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol shes mine! id miss my fluffy cuddler


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine stopped giving me cuddles  what with cookie not whistling to me anymore 
think they dont like me anymore lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think theyre going through that horrible stage lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe im spending too much time with them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol maybe. i had to teach her to be alone for a bit as shes too people dependant and she screams when i leave the room.... so she has finally learned to be on her own ok but she still wants cuddles from me just like tsuka lol if only i could get the lovies to soon. mango is taking scritches but he wont ask for them. munch is just starting to step up with the glove without running away... long progress with them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

But progress is progress right? So cute, looks like Dally exploded, Bubbles does that a lot, fluffs up really huge then poof, she's exploded. They look so adorable together!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya, all slow before she shakes too lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i be spending my time training the new birds when they come, oh drat i wonder how old they are and i hope its easy to tame and DONT BITE lol


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Wow! Dally has SO MANY pearls! I just love seeing pics of them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally is a heavy pearl  i'll be getting more photos of everyone today too.

lperry, i hope the new birds dont bite either


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they bite like Lucky or Cookie i be alright as they tickle, if they anything like Taco i be needing gloves lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol tsukas being a brat today. he bit me like 5 times real hard for no reason lol bad mood


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Woke up on the wrong side of his perch :lol:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think so too!


----------

